# meet up gone quiet new one!!!????



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hiya everyone seeing as christmas is coming etc and i havent heard anything about the surrey meets whats happening is there stil one???
if not its about time we get one sorted i need to bring honey to meet everyone and i think it would be good fun even if we just meet same place etc

as long as we all wrap up warm including the chis what does everyone thingk


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

i wish i could come but my pup is not due until late january


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

oooops not sure what happened there :lol: but as i mentioned i would come but my puppy has not been born yet
i didnt know there was regular surrey meets :? is that a regular thing?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

chi_lover said:


> oooops not sure what happened there :lol: but as i mentioned i would come but my puppy has not been born yet
> i didnt know there was regular surrey meets :? is that a regular thing?


You could still go and meet everyone and there Chi's, I don't think they will mind at all.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah if we get enough people that wanna meet then your more than welcome to come see all the chis and say hi

anyone up for a meet only days i cant do is-

next sunday and the 9th of december am showing both those days


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I am up for the december meet for definate  :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay goody so thats me and you and stef and??

anyone else up for it it?

sara, lucy, abby, jodie, sarah anyone?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't think I can come.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

i could make the 11th of december...

and the 10th of december im gonna deffo swap off with somebody from work to get off as i wanna attent the chirstmas chi meetup if its still going on

i wish it was the 11th tho as i already have that day off


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

the 11 th is soudning great for me as well as im showing in birmingham on the 9 th gives me a day to relax and the chis then i can be there on the 11 th for meet anyone else up for the 11th


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

wicked we should try to arrange a meetup for the 11th :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i totally agree sounds great to me what day does that fall on i look forward to it maybe il put a post up in general just incase people dont see it here and il pm or text everyone let them know whats happening


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

i think its a sunday

yea you should deffo do that!

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

:hello1: :hello1: :hello1: :hello1: :hello1: :hello1: :hello1:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay iv just done the post and il pm people now woooo all excited now something to look forward to


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be there with little Charlie... although not so little anymore... he's put on a whole 2 ounzes since the last meet, you'll hardly recognise him... lol :laughing8:


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> yay iv just done the post and il pm people now woooo all excited now something to look forward to


Am I just being blind... I can't find it... Doh! :roll:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol i put it in general chat he he he awww charlies hugeeeeeee lol joking pandora has put on a ounce lol she is 1lb 2 ounces he he he getting a bit bigger


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah i can come! but where is it? This is exciting as its mine and millies first chi meet!!!  

Sorry about the huge sig!!! sorting it out tomorrow!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww thats great yay another new chi meet member hope others can come thats thats -
me
abbey
littletoyhorse
millie

stil waiting for responses from people iv pmed il text sara now and see if she can make it with the boys


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww would be great if you could make it though jodie i know its a long way for you though id love to meet roxy one day


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

hope you all have fun  im looking at a puppy this week aswell as my breeder who is waiting on a litter in january soo i very much look forward to meeting all your gorgeous chis in the spring :wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay hope so chi-lover your welcome to drop by and see everyone and there chis awww what pup you going to look at colour m/f etc..
bet your really excited


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

a little girl she is 6 months old the breeder kept her but the mum does not like her and is worried that the puppy may get hurt  she doesnt want to sell her but has no other choice which is a shame but possibly my gain  she looks so much like you jacob :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww she sounds lovely are you going to get her awwwww pics please lol if she looks like jacob i gotta see lol


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

i may well do but need to see her first but i will have her this weekend if i do as she is ready to go lol i will get pictures for i i somehow knew you would say that


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol thats great and if you do get her why dont you bring her to the meet is she vaccinated


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

she has been vacinated and microchipped so if i do and noboy minds then i may bring her down


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay goody goody


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

hehe but no stealing her if i get her


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah im bringing my pet stroller just so i can stick her in with the others lol
if your going to see her tonight im gonna be sitting on the pc with eager eyes to see how it all went


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

thats cool i shall let the whole world know if i get my chi baby before christmas i am abit worrid about her settling in this time of year though as it can be rather hectic


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i know but it should be fine no doubt you wont take your eyes off her anyway lol i love this time of year for my dogs lol i just got there tops today which i had made they are fab cant wait til xmas so they can have them lol
hey if you need any tops or jumpers check out my site


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

i have been :lol: very nice i love the too posh to walk top she is called sophie so i may get a jumper but i will let youu know what happens and how things go tonight if i take her i will be making an order :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol the sites not great iv gotta add some piccys and stuff later but it will do iv got jake one saying stud and ruby one saying bitch lol and pandora has bornoz bitch and hunni has hunni written on a jumper with a little bee lol iv got patch a dress and i need to order tykes and rios


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

awww bless i bet they love their mummy  i like the hunny one with the bee :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah il post piccys of the tops later lol


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

cool thank you well i want a jumper for her so she can be stylish :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

and super warm lol


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

exactly hehe i always wondered where people get their chi clothes from as i see in pet stores(not sure if im allowed to say which ones) they only do larger coats and jumpers


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol yeah your allowed to say he he he its not a tv show lol, yeah and all the shops thats do chi sizes are like soooo dear quite a few people sell chi clothes on here


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

ok sorry i wasnt sure if i was and dont want to get in trouble :lol: im only new so dont want to get booted just yet and its so fun here it has got better in the last week or so though


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah is a lot more cheery here now hope it stays that way


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

will be more chilled and get bombarded with pics of sophie :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol she sounds fab knew you would get her


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

she decided to take me though lol she is sooo crazy :shock: but yay wooohooo im so excited :blob5: :blob5: :blob5: :blob5: :blob5:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww thats the best way when they pick you mine all did apart from ruby she just layed in her bed and looked so shy i couldnt leave her lol


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

wooohooo its wednesday already going shopping today for lots and lots and lots of stuff for the arrival of sophie on either friday or saturday


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww yay bet your sooo excited


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

i have the weekend off of work aswell which is great  i have today off but will be working 9 hours everyday from tomorow until friday  i suppose it will keep me busy and time will just fly past


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i bet woo hoo


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

enzo is gettin jealous he knows something is going on lol hes staring at me wont let me out of his sight :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

enzo is gorgous i sooo want a kitty


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

lol well hes devious


----------

